# Cyp.Philipp



## tenman (May 17, 2011)

First blooming for this one.


----------



## Dido (May 18, 2011)

Interesting colouration of Philipp, 
this is a rare kind of flower, maybe it will get more red by time. 

Like the spots on the pouch.


----------



## Shiva (May 18, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## toddybear (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

Pretty one!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 18, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## Erythrone (May 19, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2011)

I like it!


----------

